# Diagrama control digital de volumen con 2 pulsadores



## bysma (Ago 15, 2008)

hola, me gustaria que echasen un vistazo a este diagrama, mis conocimientos en electroncia son muy basicos, tengo un amplificador de 40wrms y quiero montar un control de volumen digital mediante 2 pulsadores (vol+ y vol -) entonces estube buscando por el foro y encontre diferentes diagramas o circuitos en los cuales se empleaban componentes dificiles de encontrar o demasiado caros. 

por ello me decidi a crear yo mismo un circuito capaz de realizar estas funciones,  por ello quiero que personas con mas experiencia que yo, me den consejo y me ayuden a mejorar mi circuito para que funcione correctamente.

el circuito ha sido emulado en livewire

ahh una pregunta:  como podria cambiar los potenciometros por resistencias? habria alguna forma? sin tener que emplear amplificador operacionales

a continuacion adjunto el archivo para livewire si alguien esta interesado lo subo en imagen.

un saludo


----------



## Dano (Ago 16, 2008)

Hay tres diagramas diseñados por gente del foro (uno de los diseños es de Fogonazo, el otro es de un usuario que no recuerdo su nick (que me disculpe), y el otro diseño es mio) con componentes relativamente simples de conseguir.

Simplemente debes buscar ese post

Saludos


----------



## santiago (Ago 17, 2008)

una vuelta en el colegio usamos un micro de videocasettera, con el control remoto andaba y todo, no lo vi mejor por que todavia no habia elegido especialidad , pero lo pido y veo que le hicieron, me acuerdo que le habian puesto una lectora de cds de pc vieja, voy a ver si lo consigo, 
la idea es usar el "poteinterno" del micro de la video

saludos


----------



## alejandropwr (Oct 19, 2009)

Hola podrías subirlo en imagen? Gracias


----------



## sonyc2286 (Jun 10, 2011)

hey compañero no se si ya encontro lo que buscaba pero mire este integrado ds1669 si quiero lo busca en pablin


----------



## RORO (Jun 13, 2011)

en mi pais no lo vende y era una buena opcion


----------



## pett1921 (Jun 13, 2011)

intenta con microchip basicamente para controlar el volumen en circuitos analogicos se usan potenciometros pues microchip tiene una linea mcpxxxx que basicamente son potenciometros en circuitos integrados aunque no me acuerdo si obligatoriamente se tiene que usar pic o no.
aqui una lista de los "potenciometros digitales" la ventaja es que lo puedes pedir en la propia pag
http://www.microchip.com/ParamChartSearch/chart.aspx?branchID=11026&mid=11&lang=en&pageId=79

y si obligatoriamente tienes que usar pic puedes aprovechar y le pones control por infrarojo


----------



## pandacba (Jun 13, 2011)

un control de volumen no es otra cosa que un simple PWM de 0 a 100% no es que la video traiga un pontenciometro electrónico, eso se usa desde hace más de dos décadas y no hace falta ningún integrado asociado a ningun circuito más, se hace o se utilza un dispositivo con contro por DC mejor todavia


----------



## djvlachi (Mar 11, 2012)

Hola: descargué el esquema pero el formato .ivw no se con que software habre, si tiene el circuito en otro formato, tambien quiero saber cuales son las pastillas equivalentes de la ds1669
gracias


----------



## Diego German (Mar 11, 2012)

Hola djvlachi el formato en el cual esta el archivo es .lvw y abre con livewire 

saludos...


----------

